# Custom 8 String craftmanship - Wreck Guitars - Croatia



## Alekke (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi! It's me again! Some of you may know me from the "Custom 8 string Octopus Djentalis made in Croatia" (avatar pic) topic from couple of years ago, but now I'm here to present you my new project and a new luthier.

So blah, blah, blah, cut the crap here are the specifications and picstory:

Model: PYTHON (aka TAM8ura)
Luthier: Wreck Guitars (Wreck Guitars Facebook Page) - The guy made 7string LP lefty for Greg Mackintosh of Paradise Lost (check fb photos)
Body Material: Ash wings
Neck Material: 5pcs Maple/Padouk 
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Neck Type: Neck trough
Scale/Length: 727mm/28,625"
Width at Nut: 55mm
Width Last Fret: 80mm
Radius:	17.5"
Frets: Jumbo frets
Side Inlays: Luminlay SB-25
Bridge: Hipshot 8 String Fixed 
Pickup: Lundgren M8 Bridge
Tuners: Hipshot custom locking
Finish: Oil



































































you can check the album on facebook PYTHON TAM8ura 


You can check my band and stuff under links in my sig.

Please comment!


----------



## mphsc (Jan 4, 2013)

holy M8M.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 4, 2013)

It's like the M8M but so much better 

The luthier pretty much nailed the neck joint and finish


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jan 4, 2013)

Very nice..

No strap buttons?


----------



## Alekke (Jan 4, 2013)

you're the only one who noticed! Yeah, straplocks are still on their way and these are pics from today. I hope they'll arrive next week.

Many of those who know me know the story how I got screwed for M8M so as I already settle myself with that guitar in my mind, in a lack of same I decided to hire a luthier to build me a guitar that will have everything I like on M8M and everything else to suit my needs.
So I got this custom shaped m8m based guitar and I couldn't be more happy!

Clips soon!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 4, 2013)

Definitely "inspired by", but not at all a rip. Very nice work, apparently. The Facebook link doesn't seem to work, though.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jan 4, 2013)

Alekke said:


> you're the only one who noticed! Yeah, straplocks are still on their way and these are pics from today. I hope they'll arrive next week.
> 
> Many of those who know me know the story how I got screwed for M8M so as I already settle myself with that guitar in my mind, in a lack of same I decided to hire a luthier to build me a guitar that will have everything I like on M8M and everything else to suit my needs.
> So I got this custom shaped m8m based guitar and I couldn't be more happy!
> ...



Happy days mate, Congrats on an awesome axe


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks awesome. Very Meshuggah.


----------



## Alekke (Jan 4, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Definitely "inspired by", but not at all a rip. Very nice work, apparently. The Facebook link doesn't seem to work, though.



yup! thats weird, I checked both links and they work to me, and I set the album on public.


----------



## SavM (Jan 4, 2013)

Damn that looks awesome! but I too have to second that the FB link does not work. Great looking axe in any case. Looks like his domain name has expired too


----------



## Alekke (Jan 5, 2013)

I see whats happening here! You cannot see the page if you're not logged on to facebook.
That sucks because not everybody has a fb.
I'll throw him a note bout that. But I fixed the album link.

yes he's domain expired but it's cause he forgot to renew it. It will be up soon. I'll let you know
www.wreckguitars.com


----------



## Alekke (Jan 5, 2013)

Greg Mackintosh, Paradise Lost....."LesPaul Copy 7-string"


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2013)

^That's some untraditional chambering... What's the theory behind it? Looks like something from a studio- do they want to kill the resonance to try and tighten it up?

Alekke: I can see _your_ facebook album just fine, but the Wreck guitars profile doesn't seem to exist. I can't even search for it.


----------



## Alekke (Jan 5, 2013)

yes, something like that. There's a theory on his website, we just going to have to wait until the website is up again.

regarding facebook profile, thats weird ?' ... even when logged on you can't see/search it?


----------



## Berti_smb (Jan 5, 2013)

here is facebook page of wreck guitars 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wreck-Guitars/146603562635?fref=ts


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2013)

^Must be blocked outside Croatia or something... I can't see jack, just redirects to my main page. And yeah, I am logged in.


----------



## Alekke (Jan 6, 2013)

Berti_smb said:


> here is facebook page of wreck guitars
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wreck-Guitars/146603562635?fref=ts



Yup, thats the link from above. Cannot think of anything why some people cant see it.


----------



## Alekke (Jan 6, 2013)

OK, I think the page was set up wrong, and I was notified it is now FIXED!

So once again, Wreck Guitars Facebook Page


----------



## jahosy (Jan 6, 2013)

Very classy. Nice work!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, now it works... Turns out their other work _also_ looks very good.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 6, 2013)

I laughed a bit as i was scrolling down. "okay, so that's starting construction, there it is a bit further along, and... Oh! Wow, that was quick!" 

Also, the chambering of that LP looks like they are trying to make it as hollow as possible while maximizing the integrity of the body. Or something. Looks more like weight relief and general acoustic loudness enhancement, rather than trying to give it a specific resonance.


----------



## Alekke (Jan 7, 2013)

I see nothing unusual while scrolling


----------



## Alekke (Jan 8, 2013)

I just realized I typed the body wood wrong!!! ... so as I cannot find the edit button on the first post, I'll write it here:

Body wings are Alder

Ash is my previous guitar


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 8, 2013)

Alekke said:


> I see nothing unusual while scrolling



early construction - slight progress - starting to get somewhere- BAM! TOTALLY FINISHED!

I'm used to there being like a million in-between stages in most build stories


----------



## wintersun (Jan 8, 2013)

More badass croatian guitars? Awesome!


----------



## Alekke (Jan 10, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> early construction - slight progress - starting to get somewhere- BAM! TOTALLY FINISHED!
> 
> I'm used to there being like a million in-between stages in most build stories



oh that, hehe, the luthier is too fast so some of the process stages haven't been written


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 10, 2013)

Great guitar and probably still way cheaper than the M8M. Good call!


----------



## Alekke (Jan 10, 2013)

shitsøn;3353410 said:


> Great guitar and probably still way cheaper than the M8M. Good call!



yes, a lot cheaper.


----------



## Alekke (Jan 14, 2013)

here's a test out !!!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jan 14, 2013)

That guitar is so beautiful. Personal choice on the color, I would have left it unfinished since it looked so damn good.


----------



## Gitte (Jan 15, 2013)

Really nice guitar!! But I also like the sound  Would you share the preset??


----------



## Alekke (Jan 15, 2013)

Gitte said:


> Really nice guitar!! But I also like the sound  Would you share the preset??



TNX! sure, why not 

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20002604/E-N-D- S-0113.hre


let me know how it works for you!


----------



## oriphinz (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks awesome! got some picks of the luminlays?


----------



## Alekke (Jan 18, 2013)

no, not with this guitar, but it's always the same. Here's a picture with my other guitar


----------



## Alekke (Jan 28, 2013)

New guitar, rehearsal edition


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 28, 2013)

so many eight string super strats. good build quality though


----------



## Alekke (May 15, 2013)

first studio record with this guitar

https://soundcloud.com/geengerrecords/e-n-d-deception/s-D8Cfw


----------



## AwDeOh (May 15, 2013)

God that's a brutal tone man. And the guitar.. I love the shit out of your guitar. It's my new benchmark for my own building work.


----------



## wookie606 (May 15, 2013)

I dig the hell out of that guitar and the track!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alekke (Jun 10, 2013)

NEW ALBUM IS FINALLY OUT!!

Check it out! Listen/download/share
http://geengerrecords.com/post/52614630945/e-n-d-s-illustrating-evil-out-today

All tracks recorded with this guitar!


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 10, 2013)

Mastered by Jocke Skog? Aw hell yeah.. that musta been pricey.


----------



## Alekke (Jun 27, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> Mastered by Jocke Skog? Aw hell yeah.. that musta been pricey.



It was not actually.


----------



## Alekke (Jun 27, 2013)

OK, here's a first live video clip!
Bad audio quality, though, but maybe some one will dig it 



If you want to check it out in person, visit BRUTAL ASSAULT 2013


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 27, 2013)

God damnit. .... all the music, if I weren't a billion miles away I'd come just to steal your guitar while you were getting it on with groupies.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 27, 2013)

Love the headstock. Adds a twist and makes it personal without going crazy.


----------



## Alekke (Jul 24, 2013)

Will be playing on Brutal Assault, Wednesday 7th @ 20:15 CHECK IT OUT!
E.N.D. | Brutal Assault 2013 | Open Air Festival


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow dude.. congrats on catching a gig like that!


----------



## Alekke (Sep 9, 2013)

Shots from Brutal Assault!



front view round 5:25


----------



## AwDeOh (Sep 9, 2013)

How's the axe going on the road, dude?


----------



## Alekke (Sep 9, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> How's the axe going on the road, dude?



it handles great. no tuning change what so ever. the finish started to wear off so it looks even more badass rustic


----------



## Alekke (Nov 18, 2013)

Something shuggish


----------



## Alekke (Nov 19, 2013)

And the NEW original SONG! Check it out!


----------



## Alekke (Mar 15, 2014)

New video; E.N.D. - Disowned (OFFICIAL VIDEO)

Wreck - Python 8 Guitar


----------



## esp_eraser (Mar 15, 2014)

Guitar looks and sounds amazing, wreck build some great stuff


----------



## larry (Mar 16, 2014)

I have an m8m, but I'd gladly take a wreck python custom 8 as well. i can only play 1 guitar at any given time, but something about this design in particular speaks directly to my OCD and makes me want to hoard multiples. gorgeous guitar man. meshuggah have created something great with their choice of guitar aesthetic.


----------



## Tordah (Mar 17, 2014)

That tele is seriously all of my dreams come true.

Now just needs to be in sparkly emerald green, and we're good to go.


----------

